# Romance



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Because I like to make myself feel bad


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> Because I like to make myself feel bad


 Really now?


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I crave romance. I like to read novels. Read the novel "Forbidden" by Tabitha Suzuma.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

jingybopa said:


> Really now?


What's wrong?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I like romance stuff too. People ask me what movies I like though I always answer "action."


----------



## takano (Mar 11, 2014)

=/


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwynevere said:


> What's wrong?


 Lol..Oh nothing. That wasn't a sarcastic question. Don't know why I asked it.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wish I had love.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

It seems like almost every song these days is about relationships. Being in them, breaking away from them, not having them, and every detail in between.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

The 2nd gif is from Love Actually: highly recommended. There's a rumour that there'll be a sequel but I think that would be quite weird after all this time.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I feel you, sis. At this point I'd be overjoyed if somebody asked me what I thought about stuff and held my hand once in a while.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Bluh, I feel queasy


----------



## monkhe (Mar 11, 2014)

ha gay


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

monkhe said:


> ha gay


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> Me too.


Me three.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


>


Want.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Want.


I just wanna have someone bury their face in my chest so I can stroke their hair 3:


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I just wanna have someone bury their face in my chest so I can stroke their hair 3:


Yes! I love that so much. ****kkkkk. I miss my ex now. T_T


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yes! I love that so much. ****kkkkk. I miss my ex now. T_T


I just wanna cuddle with someone for the sake of cuddling, without it leading into anything. I can't even remember the last time that happened. I really, really miss that feeling. So close and cosy. Wah, it's been months since anybody even kissed my forehead.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I just wanna cuddle with someone for the sake of cuddling. I can't even remember the last time that happened. I really, really miss that feeling. So close and cosy. Wah, it's been months since anybody even kissed my forehead.


Yeahhh I just want to hold someone and be held :cry


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> I just wanna cuddle with someone for the sake of cuddling, without it leading into anything. I can't even remember the last time that happened. I really, really miss that feeling. So close and cosy. Wah, it's been months since anybody even kissed my forehead.


Yeah. It's been a while. It reminds me of weekend mornings in bed with my ex, when we used to just cuddle for hours and bring food to bed. I didn't know how good I had it.

Ps. Maybe you just need to get into a serious relationship.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Yeah. It's been a while. It reminds me of weekend mornings in bed with my ex, when we used to just cuddle for hours and bring food to bed. I didn't know how good I had it.
> 
> Ps. Maybe you just need to get into a serious relationship.












There's no 'just' about it. Easier said than done. I couldn't handle it anyway.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> There's no 'just' about it. Easier said than done. I couldn't handle it anyway.


Good luck, trooper :squeeze


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

probably offline said:


> Good luck, trooper :squeeze


Thanks, pal <3 :mushy

I honestly anticipate it being several years before I find a boyfriend. Even if I was in a place where I could cope with it, it'd be too hard and probably out of my reach. But as it is I couldn't deal with it, so it's no bad thing really. I just get lonely sometimes. Or I suppose a lot of the time. It'd be nice to feel like someone cared about me.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Would love to have it and would love to have someone to just cuddle with, but..
As nobody has really shown that kind of interest in me, heavily romantic things too easily just become a reminder of a kind of alienation from normal life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread makes me sad ._. even though apart from Love Actually I don't like/know of the other stuff gifs/images posted but yeah.

I wish I could stop wanting unnatainable things. -_-


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Milco said:


> romantic things too easily just become a reminder of a kind of alienation from normal life.


yeah.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Milco said:


> Would love to have it and would love to have someone to just cuddle with, but..
> As nobody has really shown that kind of interest in me, heavily romantic things too easily just become a reminder of a kind of alienation from normal life.


its sad to hear you say that. youre one of my favorite posters and whenever you post something i smile because i know im about to read something genuinely thoughtful. i hope you havent given up on finding real life affection. it took me 26 years of trial and error before someone ever cuddled me in the way i always hoped another human being would.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone here needs a hug :group



zomgz said:


> It seems like almost every song these days is about relationships. Being in them, breaking away from them, not having them, and every detail in between.


This is why I never watch movies or TV shows.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


>





















Excuse me, I think I have something in my eye.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Bawsome said:


>


C'mon, don't be like that. You need a hug to tear down those walls, let it out


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> C'mon, don't be like that. You need a hug to tear down those walls, let it out


I have walls to hide my walls! took me ages to build em too.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

appropriate?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Bawsome said:


>


Bahahahaha :rofl

I used to feel this way a lot though. Seeing people together everywhere, watching romantic scenes in movies or on TV, being forced to listen to songs about relationships on the radio...its ****ing everywhere and it would depress the hell out of me because I've never experienced any of those things. Then something suddenly snapped within the past year after losing my dad...guess I finally hit bottom after a lifetime of rejection and I had enough of being hurt whenever I tried. I don't find myself craving intimacy anymore but at the same time I've found I'm becoming very bitter and withdrawn.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not very good at it :c
But I'd love to get some practice.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yea... I'm too cool for romance. :cig


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

This is my thread.































































I could literally go on forever.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

missamanda said:


>


Omg that little smile in the corner of his mouth he makes it's adorable I LOVE THIS GIF :clap


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ Oh god Pride and Prejudice (2005 one don't like the other one ) and Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind.

That rain scene. I kind of went through a period a few years back where I kept rewatching that, like _too _ much and then a couple of other scenes. Such a cliché thing to do :')


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't watch TV and movies, but I need to watch them to see how people interact in general and romantically. 

Also, love comes when you least expect. By that logic, love will come to me just as I die.

That JimmyATEworld song came into mind, and I'm stuck in "THE MIDDLE" I think. It just takes some time says frontman Jimmy. It just takes some ****ing time.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


>


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

And then a dose of reality


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

This is tooo cute.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Bawsome said:


>


Needs requoting.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Pompeii said:


> Needs requoting.


:lol hahaha i needed that i woke up depressed


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

I still don't understand the appeal of The Notebook.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

omg this thread is making the void in my soul grow larger. Time to spam.



lisbeth said:


>


I love that movie so much, I watched it 3 times in 3 days, especially for that scene.


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

Your touch 
Is wonderful
Your love 
Is so marvelous
Joy 
That's what I feel
When I'm with you
Nothing 
No one
Could compare to what we have
Love 
It feels so good
I'm so glad you're mine


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

All I need is my 2D girls ~_~


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Tabris said:


> All I need is my 2D girls ~_~


Your waifus?



















Excuse me, I think there's something in my eye.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a romance in my pants for a certain someone. Oooooh.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok. I want to play too. I have a lot of yuri (and guro, but I won't post that because I'm pretty sure it's against forum guidelines) stuff on my dashboard on tumblr, so bear with me. 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































Sakura Trick (gif above) is an adorable, lighthearted yuri schoolgirl romance for anyone who is into that. I don't really watch it on a regular basis, but it's nice to watch an episode once in a while for carefree feelz.



















k bye forever
(i can never show my face again on this forum after this post omfg)


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


:mushy


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Eh. None of that movie/tv crap really occurs in real life. At least in my limited experience. Mostly what happens is you somehow convince him/her to allow you to touch her/him after buttering them up for hours and then she/he gets pissy because you did it wrong. And then they dump you because you aren't exciting/outgoing enough.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Your waifus?


Mhm.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


> Eh. None of that movie/tv crap really occurs in real life. At least in my limited experience. Mostly what happens is you somehow convince him/her to allow you to touch her/him after buttering them up for hours and then she/he gets pissy because you did it wrong. And then they dump you because you aren't exciting/outgoing enough.


The bitterness is strong in this one.

I feel it. Let's be friends.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I'm not very good at it :c
> But I'd love to get some practice.


*Romances you*

Are you in wuv yet? :teeth


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> The bitterness is strong in this one.
> 
> I feel it. Let's be friends.


Ok. What would I have to do? I wouldn't have to like go out and do stuff, or like be around people, would I?


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

AceEmoKid said:


> Ok. I want to play too. I have a lot of yuri (and guro, but I won't post that because I'm pretty sure it's against forum guidelines) stuff on my dashboard on tumblr, so bear with me.
> 
> k bye forever
> (i can never show my face again on this forum after this post omfg)


No no please show your face more.










Had to look up guro. I think I've seen that before. Such thrill. It was more of an accident actually that I saw some the other day. My mouth was wide open when reading it. Oooooph so intense. At least I think it was guro.


----------



## Thanatar18 (Apr 27, 2014)

Romance... :3
Someday hopefully, good to see anime represented on the thread finally though 
...I'd post some images, but on tablet...

Oh yeah, and guro... >< no thanks, please Xd
Stay on the forums though, you're the reason I'm now listening to k.flay.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Secretary? I found that movie to be so hot it's stupid. Also, Waitress <3


Yes! 2 of my favorite movies, ugh so hot and/or sweet.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I really like hugs from behind,




























They feel so warm and safe.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Barette said:


> Yes! 2 of my favorite movies, ugh so hot and/or sweet.


Secretary's the one with all the spanking, right?

Will have to investigate.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I could really do with falling asleep on someone's shoulder right now.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I could really do with falling asleep on someone's shoulder right now.












I love falling asleep with someone.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahem...


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

A girl fell asleep on my shoulder on the bus once. :squeezeThen we finally got the bus station and everyone bailed. :rain


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Gwynevere said:


> I love falling asleep with someone.


Falling asleep curled up with someone is probably the best, safest feeling there is. I haven't done that in like three months. It was just a friend, but the feeling was almost as good. It's just the nicest, nicest feeling to have someone wrapped tight in your arms really close, feel their breath on your face and feel it slowing down as they fall asleep (and you do the same). When it comes to physical affection I think I like to be in the 'carer' position as much as the 'cared-for'. So much of the time I'd rather have somebody's head in my lap and me stroking their hair than vice versa. God am I wistful lately.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

redstar312 said:


> I wish I had love.


There's always craigslist


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

=X I hate it, I'm in to Charlie Chaplin way more. or Three Stooges are better.

Dave Chappelle is good too. Grew up with my bro too long, romance just looks funny. Especially the notebook, more like "the money producer".

want loads of Romance? Shakespeare  lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Minkiro said:


>


is nice.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

well...more than physical intimacy right now what i want is to exist in someone else's mind in a romantic capacity, even for a brief second, and even if that love never materializes into anything;

someone to think of and who is thinking of me...i'd take that over a torrid love affair any day.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Cause...
incest


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> Cause...
> incest


Moar like twincest wincest.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Moar like twincest wincest.


Gives a new meaning to "go **** yourself"


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Someone's grandma was incredibly hot


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

My threads going to get locked !!! :eek


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

^ why lol? was it my photo? The anime of the girls riding a huge vibrator? lol. In any case is everyone's "visual" interpretation of "love". What can you?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

The anime girls, that's way too explicit.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> Because I like to make myself feel bad


there there *pats on head*


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

Clarity's polar bear said:


> This thread is become Tumblr simulator.


My thoughts exactly. Ahahahaha


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

uke Get a room.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> The anime girls, that's way too explicit.


Wot?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Reading the post i got great ideas to say to my love


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Can I get some help finding pics/gifs of guys picking up/carrying girls?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

how womantic :mushy


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Are men less inclined to be sentimentality romantic (i.e this thread/tumblr) than women, and if so is it because of nature or nurture?

Discuss.


*Runs away*


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Are men less inclined to be sentimentality romantic (i.e this thread/tumblr) than women, and if so is it because of nature or nurture?
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> *Runs away*


No don't discuss, unless discussing in gif form.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> The anime girls, that's way too explicit.


Are you talking about my gif? They're fully clothed. You just have a dirty mind!


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

This is very depressing.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> The anime girls, that's way too explicit.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It's too hetero up in here


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Moar like twincest wincest.


That is lovely.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

*This* is true romance.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Tempted to link Charlie Brooker's _"How TV Ruined Your Life"_ episode on Love.
It's a wonderful mix of funny and utterly depressing. Think I'll just leave it be at the mention though, and say it's on youtube if you want to give it a view.


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Romance.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hm, I didn't know this was tumblr.


----------



## forgetfulnessextreme (May 10, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> Hm, I didn't know this was tumblr.


LOL.

Isn't romance kind of overrated?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

forgetfulnessextreme said:


> LOL.
> 
> Isn't romance kind of overrated?


logically very, but yay chemicals. Depending on your definition of romance anyway as I've noticed some people think it's a set thing but I just assume the definition varies by person.



Milco said:


> Tempted to link Charlie Brooker's _"How TV Ruined Your Life"_ episode on Love.
> It's a wonderful mix of funny and utterly depressing. Think I'll just leave it be at the mention though, and say it's on youtube if you want to give it a view.


I watched one of those, he is funny. I'll have to check that out later.


----------



## forgetfulnessextreme (May 10, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> logically very, but yay chemicals. Depending on your definition of romance anyway as I've noticed some people think it's a set thing but I just assume the definition varies by person.


Hmm...I'd have to agree. I'm not really big on the whole romance thing, so to me it's overrated, but I'm not saying it doesn't have value. I'm sure it does, I just can't really understand it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

If girls truly have this view of a prince charming coming to rescue them and using romantic comedies as a proxy for real life, then that's as bad as guy using porn as a proxy for real sex.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

gunner21 said:


> If girls truly have this view of a prince charming coming to rescue them and using romantic comedies as a proxy for real life, then that's as bad as guy using porn as a proxy for real sex.


Some women probably do, but I think a lot know not to expect that stuff in real life.

I don't find that many guys in these things perfect, but I probably wouldn't watch something where a guy seemed that way because it would be boring for me. I don't watch a lot of romantic comedies specifically either, I prefer dramatic stuff with lots of ups and downs or comedy dramas that happen to have romance in.

Though I know some of the aspects of the things I look for and enjoy are emotionally unhealthy (and not because the guy is overly perfect.. Other things..) and wouldn't work out well in real life most likely. I know that, but it's just fantasy.

Like I like Adam from Girls as an overall character (this will mean nothing if you've not watched it and I seriously doubt you have lol), but I get the feeling I'm not supposed to :lol like from what I've read he was written to be this pretty unideal boyfriend, but his oddness is endearing and he can be sweet and the other stuff makes him more 3 dimensional so what can you do?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't think many women actually expect this stuff in real life, it's more like, real life is so ****ty that it's nice to fantasize about guys actually doing nice romantic things.


----------



## Lorn (Apr 7, 2014)

For some reason looking at romance has never made me feel bad. Those aren't the people I want to give love to and those aren't the ways I've wanted to show love in the context of talking to a real person, so why do I care about their stock quotes or stock physical touches? 

It's all ripped from Hallmark cards.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm such a woman , I know way too many of the movies the gifs are from.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> I don't think many women actually expect this stuff in real life, it's more like, real life is so ****ty that it's nice to fantasize about guys actually doing nice romantic things.


It's kinda - and I don't particularly like using this word - objectifying though isn't it? It's a compartmentalisation of a boyfriend - a showcasing of the peaks rather than the normal. Not too dissimilar to what porn does with sex (as mentioned already)

If you want a relationship with romantic gestures/passionate sex than you're going to have to give just as much as you take. That's the problem with these (gender specific) idealisations - they give the viewer the subconscious idea that this is what you should be expecting as an everyday occurance and there's no effort on your part.

/end of tangent


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Holding hands :heart
Forehead Kisses :heart

Whatever anyone says, romance isn't dead.

_*"She tucked the stiff envelope into her pocket and it pressed against her leg all day, reminding her that she had been written to, that she belonged to somebody." *_


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

You don't know how badly I need this thread right now :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What bollocks!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't get how guys feel the need to come into a thread like this and complain really. It's obvious what this thread is going to be about from the title. Honestly if this forum would allow a porn thread I wouldn't go in and complain. It's similar in the cutest guy thread sometimes (including people obviously trolling) , but I never see it happening in the cutest girl thread. Maybe I don't spend enough time there though, I'm going to be more observant now and see...

And you know what? I don't give a **** if guys watch porn and the women are unrealistic. The only thing that annoys me about porn even is that there is next to no content that caters to me lol. If people don't realise real life is different then whatever, they will soon learn if they try and date/have sex anyway.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Are men less inclined to be sentimentality romantic (i.e this thread/tumblr) than women, and if so is it because of nature or nurture?
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> *Runs away*


I read somewhere that (in a relationship) men are more bothered by sexual infidelity and women by emotional infidelity.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Are men less inclined to be sentimentality romantic (i.e this thread/tumblr) than women, and if so is it because of nature or nurture?
> 
> Discuss.
> 
> *Runs away*


Why do you constantly make sweeping generalizations about an entire gender and then run away? Please stop trolling.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Gwynevere said:


> You don't know how badly I need this thread right now :cry


Love these! Especially the forehead kisses  :yes


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

GirlAfraid23 said:


> Love these! Especially the forehead kisses  :yes


I absolutely adore forehead kisses :hug especially if a guy acts like he's going in for a regular kiss and you close your eyes and then he plants it on your forehead unexpectedly instead. Omg :love2


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

What sort of romantic gifts do women like other than flowers and candy?


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Evo1114 said:


>


hehe....I've actually done this.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't get how guys feel the need to come into a thread like this and complain really. It's obvious what this thread is going to be about from the title. Honestly if this forum would allow a porn thread I wouldn't go in and complain. It's similar in the cutest guy thread sometimes (including people obviously trolling) , but I never see it happening in the cutest girl thread. Maybe I don't spend enough time there though, I'm going to be more observant now and see...
> 
> And you know what? I don't give a **** if guys watch porn and the women are unrealistic. The only thing that annoys me about porn even is that there is next to no content that caters to me lol. If people don't realise real life is different then whatever, they will soon learn if they try and date/have sex anyway.


Whoa! hold your horses. No one is complaining. Just some observations. I'll bet my left nut that Gwyn would come in and interrupt a thread about porn, so I don't really feel guilty about interrupting hers.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

gunner21 said:


> Whoa! hold your horses. No one is complaining. Just some observations. I'll bet my left nut that Gwyn would come in and interrupt a thread about porn, so I don't really feel guilty about interrupting hers.


The closest thing to porn is the cutest girls thread, and guess what, I not only haven't interrupted it, I've posted cute girls in it!

I'm getting really sick of everyone on this forum taking such a hostile attitude towards me. This is a fun thread, it's ****ed up that people are being so rude in it.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

oh le romance :3


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Gwynevere said:


>












Whenever I see anything related to that film now, that just comes into my head.


----------



## Meekins (May 3, 2014)

gunner21 said:


> If girls truly have this view of a prince charming coming to rescue them and using romantic comedies as a proxy for real life, then that's as bad as guy using porn as a proxy for real sex.


if you're seriously trying to compare the problematic aspects of porn-violence, misogyny, harmful power dynamics, racism, abuse, coercion- to women indulging in romantic-themed media, you need to stop.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> Because I like to make myself feel bad


Why do these pics make you feel bad? I think they're sweet. They make me feel good.

Thanks for posting, btw.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Dane said:


> Why do these pics make you feel bad? I think they're sweet. They make me feel good.
> 
> Thanks for posting, btw.


That I don't have that in my life, I'm alone and unwanted.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Gwynevere said:


> That I don't have that in my life, I'm alone and unwanted.


But doesn't it give you hope? That could be you one day.

Anyway, it makes me feel good just knowing that such sweetness exists.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Meekins said:


> if you're seriously trying to compare the problematic aspects of porn-violence, misogyny, harmful power dynamics, racism, abuse, coercion- to women indulging in romantic-themed media, you need to stop.


*Sigh* Someone missed the point. My comparison was only limited to the assertion that women forming expectations about relationships from romance novels/media is as bad as men forming expectation about sex based on porn. That is it!


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Too bad . I'm in love with myself .


----------

